# Warming Lube



## LuvIsTuff (Feb 20, 2015)

So, last night I went to the grocery store and while I was there I happened to go by the pharmacy area. I stopped by the shelf with birth control and the lubricants and had a wild hair to pick up a warming lubricant. My wife and I have never used anything like that, so I'm curious to see what her reaction will be when I bust it out.  I also picked up some message oil, which we've also never used. She's gonna wonder what the hell has gotten in to me. :rofl: Ladies, does the warming lubricant do much for you or is it more for men?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

You'll find no "one size fits most" response.

I don't like it at all. But, the only lubricant that doesn't irritate my vag is coconut oil.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

We tried some one time. I'm not sure if I just had a bad reaction to that product or what, but it was a lot like I'd imagine having acid poured onto one's lady bits would feel. The proceedings were brought to a screeching halt, probably because I was actually screeching, and I spent the next half hour getting to know the cold water in our shower rather intimately. 

I highly recommend that you introduce any "warming" or "tingling" product _very_ carefully.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

My experience with those products has been underwhelming.


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

One time my wife and I were making salsa and after we were done we got a little frisky. I was fingering her and she says "did you wash your hands?" 

I had but apparently NOT good enough to get all the jalapeno juice COMPLETELY off. Thankfully it wasn't enough to blister her or cause real pain, but she did get uncomfortably warm down there.


----------



## LuvIsTuff (Feb 20, 2015)

Dang! Now you've all got me second guessing the idea! BOOOOOO!


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

LuvIsTuff said:


> Dang! Now you've all got me second guessing the idea! BOOOOOO!


Hell, give it a whirl. I guess though based on this thread you may want to keep your expectations in check.

My wife likes the warming lube okay, more than I do actually. It feels fine at first, but I'm not crazy about how it feels the next morning. Kind of itchy.


----------



## LuvIsTuff (Feb 20, 2015)

GTdad said:


> LuvIsTuff said:
> 
> 
> > Dang! Now you've all got me second guessing the idea! BOOOOOO!
> ...


Oh HELL NO! I don't mind a little itch but if she itches my weekend is over!


----------



## LuvIsTuff (Feb 20, 2015)

Then again, I could save it for the last night, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

LuvIsTuff said:


> ...My wife and I have never used anything like that, so I'm curious to see what her reaction will be when I bust it out.  I also picked up some message oil, which we've also never used. She's gonna wonder what the hell has gotten in to me. :rofl: Ladies, does the warming lubricant do much for you or is it more for men?


It hurt my wife and her reaction was very negative, even though we had talked about it and agreed to try it.

The warning on carpet cleaner labels comes to mind, about trying the product on a small spot away from the main traffic area to see if there is a problem.


----------



## LuvIsTuff (Feb 20, 2015)

Young at Heart said:


> LuvIsTuff said:
> 
> 
> > ...My wife and I have never used anything like that, so I'm curious to see what her reaction will be when I bust it out.
> ...


Carpet! ROFL!! Freaudian slip? The question then becomes Shag or Berber?


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

We very rarely use lube so got some warming lube for a bit of fun. I like using it once in a blue moon, it is a different sensation.

Warning though, IME do not use warming lube for anal, feels awful.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

We have both found that we dislike any of the gimicky lubes. I suggest coconut oil, or a quality standard lube like astroglide X.


----------



## LuvIsTuff (Feb 20, 2015)

Holland said:


> We very rarely use lube so got some warming lube for a bit of fun. I like using it once in a blue moon, it is a different sensation.
> 
> Warning though, IME do not use warming lube for anal, feels awful.


We've never even used lubes. Do you really think we're kinky enough to do anal? :scratchhead:


----------



## LuvIsTuff (Feb 20, 2015)

WorkingOnMe said:


> We have both found that we dislike any of the gimicky lubes. I suggest coconut oil, or a quality standard lube like astroglide X.


Natural lube has never been a problem. I only got it for the intensified sensations. If all I'm going to use is Astroglide, there's no point...


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

LuvIsTuff said:


> Natural lube has never been a problem. I only got it for the intensified sensations. If all I'm going to use is Astroglide, there's no point...


Get a few more miles on that cervix of hers and you might change your tune.


----------



## Marriedwithdogs (Jan 29, 2015)

My hubby always says I'm warm inside, so maybe that's where they got their theory that warmth heightens things? Did nothing for me. We use coconut oil too. Didn't know it was so mainstream(coconut oil)


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

I Don't Know said:


> One time my wife and I were making salsa and after we were done we got a little frisky. I was fingering her and she says "did you wash your hands?"
> 
> I had but apparently NOT good enough to get all the jalapeno juice COMPLETELY off. Thankfully it wasn't enough to blister her or cause real pain, but she did get uncomfortably warm down there.


OMG!!!! We have a similar story...Only I had eaten some escabeche (pickled jalapeno and serrano chilis) a bit before my wife and I decided to get a little..."frisky", right? Well, not long into the oral sex portion of the session when she suddenly blurts out..."Umm...Did you eat something spicy a bit ago?"....Ooops. By that time, it was too late and it only got worse as the minutes went by. Fortunately, it didn't get too terribly bad, but it definitely made her uncomfortable....and definitely not in the mood anymore. We get a chuckle over it now, but it wasn't too funny then.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Never really used any lube except in Marriage No. 1 and the brand of choice always seemed to be K-Y! And that brand decision was made by my XW!*


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Coconut oil mixed with some Goldbond Green.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Fozzy said:


> Coconut oil mixed with some Goldbond Green.


Isn't that called wasabe?


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

MountainRunner said:


> OMG!!!! We have a similar story...Only I had eaten some escabeche (pickled jalapeno and serrano chilis) a bit before my wife and I decided to get a little..."frisky", right? Well, not long into the oral sex portion of the session when she suddenly blurts out..."Umm...Did you eat something spicy a bit ago?"....Ooops. By that time, it was too late and it only got worse as the minutes went by. Fortunately, it didn't get too terribly bad, but it definitely made her uncomfortable....and definitely not in the mood anymore. We get a chuckle over it now, but it wasn't too funny then.


There's only one cure for the burn that comes from natural pepper oils - dairy. If it's your hands, you soak them in milk. Since the idea of topping off your vagina with some 2% is, while fascinating to consider, probably impractical, perhaps something more like yogurt or sour cream would do the trick. 

Make yourself a Gyro!


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Cletus said:


> There's only one cure for the burn that comes from natural pepper oils - dairy. If it's your hands, you soak them in milk. Since the idea of topping off your vagina with some 2% is, while fascinating to consider, probably impractical, perhaps something more like yogurt or sour cream would do the trick.
> 
> Make yourself a Gyro!


If she isn't prone to UTI's you cuold always try whipped cream.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

LuvIsTuff said:


> We've never even used lubes. Do you really think we're kinky enough to do anal? :scratchhead:


How would I know how kinky you are or aren't :scratchhead: You asked a question, I answered, sorry you don't like my answer.


----------



## Rags (Aug 2, 2010)

On a related subject (not specifically sex-related, I guess, but it approaches the topic ..) I once used a menthol-based muscle treatment on my inner thighs, cos they were in a lot of discomfort.

Well, no muscle pain comes close to the burning, searing, scorching hell-fire sensations I had when some of the ointment transferred across. Argh!

I was a late teen at the time, and suffice to say that it was probably the ONLY time in that period where sex would have been utterly unthinkable.

Be careful what you put down there - it's a sensitive area!

Back on topic - we have some 'tingle' lubricant - it's mild. Doesn't usually do much - just a sort of tingly warm/cool sensation; since it's a nerve stimulant rather than actually making things warmer, you can get odd sensations.

Heck, try it - just have fun with it and don't expect too much, I guess.


----------



## LuvIsTuff (Feb 20, 2015)

Rags said:


> On a related subject (not specifically sex-related, I guess, but it approaches the topic ..) I once used a menthol-based muscle treatment on my inner thighs, cos they were in a lot of discomfort.
> 
> Well, no muscle pain comes close to the burning, searing, scorching hell-fire sensations I had when some of the ointment transferred across. Argh!
> 
> ...


At least that was an accident. I jerked off with Vicks Vapo Rub when I was a kid. Only once.... )


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

LuvIsTuff said:


> At least that was an accident. I jerked off with Vicks Vapo Rub when I was a kid. Only once.... )


Did it help relieve the "congestion", though?


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Lila said:


> My experiences with warming lube varying depending on the type. We had no issues with the KY His/Hers stuff you see advertised on tv; didn't really feel 'different' to me than regular lube. On the other hand, the Kama Sutra brand stuff we tried felt like I was being branded. Nothing feels quite like having your lady-parts singed.
> 
> My suggestion is to test it out on a sensitive body part (not the genitals) before committing to trying out on the important parts.


Thank you! I couldn't remember the brand that had caused me such pain, but it, too, was Kama Sutra. That stuff is just _evil_.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

We've tried but don't really care for the warming lubes - a high quality regular lube is sometimes good. A mint breath spray (or an Altoid) works well for that hot/cold sensation with oral.


----------



## LuvIsTuff (Feb 20, 2015)

Married but Happy said:


> Did it help relieve the "congestion", though?


Absolutely! And I recall my eyes watering for a while too. Oh the things teenage boys will try with their toy........


----------



## LuvIsTuff (Feb 20, 2015)

> A mint breath spray (or an Altoid) works well for that hot/cold sensation with oral.


On a female?


----------

